# NT vs NF? Which am I?



## the royal we

Hi all,

Over the course of all my MBTI testing and introspection, the only thing that's stayed constant is my xNxP. I don't argue with that typing at all.

When I was younger, I'd shift between INFP and INTP.

Over the years I've made a marked drift to extroversion. Coming out of high school and through college, I won't deny it, I'm a lot more "E" now.

Still, when I take MBTI tests, I test either ENTP or ENFP, and the same as before, always with a 5% or less difference between the T and F.

So I'd like to figure this out. Yea, ENTP and ENFP are pretty similar... but I'd just like to get some of the typing indicators for either one, just so I can judge for myself which it is... I'd be fine being ENxP, since what I type as just seems to be a function of which day I take the test... except the forum will only let me pick one, so I gotta decide! Help!


----------



## Grey

I'll be moving this to a more specific forum, if you don't mind.

There's a big difference between ENTP and ENFP, actually - since your concern was addressing the temperaments, which temperament do you identify with more? Tests also aren't the end all be all of your type, either. Go with what seems to fit you, not what a test tells you on any particular day of the week.


----------



## Perseus

the royal we said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Over the course of all my MBTI testing and introspection, the only thing that's stayed constant is my xNxP. I don't argue with that typing at all.
> 
> When I was younger, I'd shift between INFP and INTP.
> 
> Over the years I've made a marked drift to extroversion. Coming out of high school and through college, I won't deny it, I'm a lot more "E" now.
> 
> Still, when I take MBTI tests, I test either ENTP or ENFP, and the same as before, always with a 5% or less difference between the T and F.
> 
> So I'd like to figure this out. Yea, ENTP and ENFP are pretty similar... but I'd just like to get some of the typing indicators for either one, just so I can judge for myself which it is... I'd be fine being ENxP, since what I type as just seems to be a function of which day I take the test... except the forum will only let me pick one, so I gotta decide! Help!




Try the Paragon Test. Click on my signature. 

The Perseus System analysis is different and does not value the Extroversion-Introversion scale very highly.


----------



## KateAusten

I'm sort of the same, except leaning slightly on the F side. Really I use both most of the time, and the F preference shows up mainly when logic and values or my gut feeling are in direct opposition. 

Here's some tips:
-Read both of the profiles, see what seems to click most. For me, ENFP felt more "me", though I definitely don't have all the ENFP traits, especially the ones that are more connected with feeling (like, I don't have a problem with being a people pleaser)
-ENTP likes to argue way more than ENFP. Can you argue with people you're close to and enjoy it? I can enjoy a spirited debate with strangers, but with loved ones I HATE it. I find it emotionally stressful. Except on a few core issues, I'm usually the one trying to understand why each person believes what they do and attempting to help them understand each other, and arguing with myself over all the sides rather than ever picking one. If you're ENTP, you're probably more likely to enjoy arguing and not realize when other people are being emotionally stressed by it.
-Think about when you use each function. You likely use one more when you're happy, and revert to the other when you're unhappy or stressed. I realized that while I'm often extremely T-like (to the point that a lot of people don't see me as F at all) it shows up more when I'm stressed, hurt, or depressed, as a defense mechanism. When I feel happy and at my best I'm a definite NF. It's not uncommon for Fs to become more objective and rational as a defense mechanism or for Ts to feel emotionally out of control when under stress. Type yourself as who you are at your best.
-Hang out around different forums and see where you feel most at home, who your kindred spirits or whatever are. As an NX you can probably relate to both groups of people somewhat, but chances are one will feel more familiar.


----------



## the royal we

Hi KateAusten,

Thanks for the reply (and to you, too, Perseus).

Some good tips, thanks. I do tend to debate with people I'm close with, moreso than I would with strangers, I think. A lot of my "debating" tends to have the goal of understanding or motivating people, though. For example, a recent prolonged debate between a friend and myself came to conclusion when she decided that she was going to stay in school. She had been considering dropping out; a point of great debate between us.

I had her best interest in mind; and all my prodding and arguing was to get at "why" she didn't want to finish school. A strong "F" function, I figured. But throughout it all, her response to it was "Why do you have to be so _logical_ about it?" :lol:. Maybe I was satisfying my "F" function through "T" practices . Though with strangers, I tend to try and avoid conflict more.

Anyway, I'm definitely looking around the Type forums here, and checking out the feeling I get from them. I can already say, while I see myself in almost all the traits that ENTP describe themselves with, the conversations in the ENFP forum tend to be more engaging for me. 

Even so, reading through type descriptions I see myself going "yep, yep, check..." as I go through ENTP, and with ENFP I do have some points that I don't see myself in.

So... I'll definitely keep looking into it.


----------



## Orbrial

I've also been trying to figure out the F vs. T function for me. I've come to the conclusion that maybe I'm just both depending on the situation.
I'm also at times a pretty extroverted introvert.. meaning I can turn on and off my introvertedness. But at the end of the day.. the introvertedness wins out... and I'm past ready to just go home... so that really IS introverted... no matter how long it takes me to get there. However, most people at work would not readily believe that I am an introvert... I'm a little social butterfly at work.. and a quiet little moth when I get home..  
What I actually wonder is if there are possibly more personality types than we realize if you take into consideration all the people who border the different functions. If we looked, would we find that INXP's are all fairly similar? That has been an intriguing question for me.. are there possibly more MBTI types than we know? Geez, how many would that work out to be?


----------



## Grey

> That has been an intriguing question for me.. are there possibly more MBTI types than we know? Geez, how many would that work out to be?



If you add in the 'x' as a verifiable type, then there would be over 120+ types in total. While some people do actually have an x, this is very, very rare, even moreso than a person being an ambivert. Unfortunately, many people seem to believe that they have an x in their type due to the fact that they use different parts of the scale at different times. This does not make you a different type, though - just an adapting human being. I would urge to you consider functions, which are processes we use and adapt to in everyday life. The difference, however, is that what we use does not always indicate our type, and what does is our natural functioning.


----------



## Third Engine

Damn, I was actually just about to create a topic about this myself!:crazy:

Anyways, yeah, I can relate to you man. The only thing I'm absolutely sure of is that I am an xNxP . I've always considered myself more as a closet extrovert, as during my early teenage years I was kind of shy whereas before I was definitely not. Now as I'm nearing 20, I'm pretty sure that I'm an extrovert, but I like my alone time too, so we'll see how things shake up as I grow older.

As for t vs. F, yeah, it can be pretty hard to tell. For me anyways. I love debating, but... I'm not emotionally detached from it either. And when I first used MBTI, I came out as an ENFP. I still like to think rationally though...it just don't really know.:frustrating:

Sorry I can't help you directly.


----------



## Orbrial

Grey said:


> While some people do actually have an x, this is very, very rare, even moreso than a person being an ambivert. [/size][/font]


ok.. so you've got me... I'm always curious.. what is an ambivert and how is that different from being an X for a function?


----------



## Grey

An ambivert is someone who is neither an introvert nor an extrovert - essentially, on the MBTI scale, they'd be represented by an A, not an x in the place of an E or I. Most ambiverts typically identify themselves with the MBTI's extroversion. I'm not an expert on the subject, but I believe that an ambivert equally gains and loses energy from interacting with others. One is not an ambivert, however, if they are drained by interaction they don't like, or like to interact with others, even if they do appreciate their private time as well. Those are the most common misconceptions, making mistyping as an ambivert a bit common.


----------



## Orbrial

Grey said:


> An ambivert is someone who is neither an introvert nor an extrovert - essentially, on the MBTI scale, they'd be represented by an A, not an x in the place of an E or I. Most ambiverts typically identify themselves with the MBTI's extroversion. I'm not an expert on the subject, but I believe that an ambivert equally gains and loses energy from interacting with others. One is not an ambivert, however, if they are drained by interaction they don't like, or like to interact with others, even if they do appreciate their private time as well. Those are the most common misconceptions, making mistyping as an ambivert a bit common.


hmm.. thanks for the explanation. I wonder how many ambiverts there really could be? No gain or loss from interaction.. 
As an introvert, it's pretty clear for me to assess when I've had enough of someone... no matter how much I like, love or care about them... there just comes a time when I've had enough.. because I am drained... I can't take anymore..


----------



## Demian

A quick question on the ambivercity : could one be both feeling and Thinking at the same time? ( sorry i like wordgames )
Because If one can be an ambivert why can't ont be ambivalent in T and F - using the one more approriate?


----------



## Grey

You could technically be an 'x' on every scale except the Judging/Perceiving scale, but I wouldn't support the theory. Based on a functional approach, to be a 'thinker' and a 'feeler' at the same time would require having a natural usage of both Fi and Ti, or Fe and Te. This is incredibly unlikely.

If you want ot explore this topic further, please make a new thread in the 'Myers Briggs Forum' section. Sorry to derail the topic.


----------



## Demian

Grey said:


> You could technically be an 'x' on every scale except the Judging/Perceiving scale, but I wouldn't support the theory. Based on a functional approach, to be a 'thinker' and a 'feeler' at the same time would require having a natural usage of both Fi and Ti, or Fe and Te. This is incredibly unlikely.
> 
> If you want ot explore this topic further, please make a new thread in the 'Myers Briggs Forum' section. Sorry to derail the topic.


Thanks , I will do it tomorrow , I'm off to bed right now.
Btw my cognitive processes do imply i'm more likely an ENFP than ENTP,
although I really don't like totally ENFP or ENTP and they're 50/50 in my eyes.


Good night !


----------



## Chemical

What is ENTP learns feelingand what if ENFP learns thinking?
I recognize myself as ENTP, but I was raised by IXFX mother and I may learned feeling tipe too... Is it possible?


----------

